# [HELP] planning on swaping my KA24DE TO RB25DET... WHAT WILL I NEED?



## zoomiguel (May 17, 2007)

ok, so im having problems with my ka24de, and to fix the problem, it will cost me about 700$ !!! and i bought the car for 1000$.... so im going to save up some money and swap my engine to the RB25DET. i was planning to do this in about a years time, but i guess not because now my ka does not work so, i dont have a car but now i need help with what i will need to do to make the RB25DET fit in my 1991 240SX LE HATCHBACK.. will I NEED TO MAKE SOME EXTRA MOUNTS FOR THE RB25DET?

WILL I NEED TO PUSH THE RADIATOR 3" FORWARD TO MAKE MY RB FIT?


PLEASE HELP.


IM BUYING THIS RB25DET FOR 3000$ WITH EVERYTHING, THE WHOLE SWAP AND ENGINE WITH ONLY 35k MILES.


PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF THIS IS A GOOD IDEA.. OR IF I SHOULD STICK WITH THE SR20DET AND BUY IT INSTEAD OF THE RB25DET...


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

search before you ask.


----------

